# hard/rigid airline tubing



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can get some of this?
Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How much do you need?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking for ~1'.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I can give you that - I just found some over the weekend. 1/4" ID right?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yes 
awesome! 
thanks!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

IIRC drip irrigaton tubing at Lowes/Home Depot works with aquarium hosing if you warm it up with a heatgun or hair dryer. It is hard and ridgid.


----------

